# 22mm MTL RTA, suggestions



## Viper_SA (4/9/18)

So,

I'm not a big fan of squonking while driving, and I'd like a 22mm RTA for MTL to run on my old Pico as a driving set-up. I have tried a forum member's 24mm Siren 2, or just the Siren, not sure which it was, but I was hoping some of the MTL gurus could give me some pointers please.
@Silver 
@Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/9/18)

Viper_SA said:


> So,
> 
> I'm not a big fan of squonking while driving, and I'd like a 22mm RTA for MTL to run on my old Pico as a driving set-up. I have tried a forum member's 24mm Siren 2, or just the Siren, not sure which it was, but I was hoping some of the MTL gurus could give me some pointers please.
> @Silver
> @Andre



Hi @Viper_SA 

I have the Siren 22, not the 24. It has the smaller tank capacity. Good MTL vape and you can make it as tight as you want. I like it a lot.

I also got the Rose MTL recently from The Vape Guy (@BumbleBee) and its just as good. Have been using it daily as an extra MTL vape with some nice strong Havana Nightz tobacco juice. Also a tight MTL. No issues so far, lovely vape.

I still think the vape on my RM2/Reo is better for MTL. More direct and flavourful I assume because the action is happening so close to the mouth but the above two MTL RTAs are not far off. I think you would do well with either of them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (4/9/18)

+1 on the Rose MTL , great MTL tank 

Also have a look at the new Galaxies BF MTL RDTA , it's a great MTL and you can use it in squonking mode as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (4/9/18)

The Dvarw MTL tank. And it looks great on the Pico.






Another alternative is the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA. It has just a 2ml tank, but can go BF too. So, you have 2 ml of not squonking when you drive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (4/9/18)

@Andre took the words out of my mouth . Both are excellent choices . I can vouch for both of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir (4/9/18)

I'm really enjoying my Berserker mini RTA, been my daily driver since March

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (4/9/18)

i know a few people who love the siren 2. I've tried both the 24mm and 22mm vandy vape berserker, and i would recommend the 22mm even though i have the 24mm.

I also have the vapefly galaxies rdta and its just my absolute favourite on top of my pulse 80w. like @Andre said, you squonk to fill the tank at the bottom. thats 2ml of tank that you wont have to squonk while driving.

other forum members rave about the dwarv and the skyline tanks. i've never had the pleasure of trying them though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/9/18)

@Viper_SA , imho you can’t go wrong with the Siren 2 in 22 or 24 mm. I like the slightly bigger 24, but allways find myself heading back to the 22, even if it just holds2 ml. Good Vapour and excellent But the Galaxies RDTA on top of a squonker looks as if it is a winner. I only have the RDA at this stage , but I have started saving up for one allready. I can also suggest the Fumytech Rose, exceptional flavour and virtually no condensation even after a week of use.


----------



## CraftyZA (6/9/18)

From experience, kayfun is the way to go. 
I’ve got one that is 5 years old!

They are expensive. But once you’ve invested, you will never go back.
I’ve got 2 so far. Looking at a 3rd.


----------



## Ruwaid (6/9/18)

CraftyZA said:


> From experience, kayfun is the way to go.
> I’ve got one that is 5 years old!
> 
> They are expensive. But once you’ve invested, you will never go back.
> I’ve got 2 so far. Looking at a 3rd.


I can agree although only imagine about how good the Original one is. Im using the clone Kayfun 5 and man...there's days where my siren just collects dust. The restricted lung hit at around 27w is incredible and flavour for days...then that ability to tune down to mtl as well  Simple, no fuss, no leaks just performance!


----------



## CraftyZA (6/9/18)

Ruwaid said:


> I can agree although only imagine about how good the Original one is. Im using the clone Kayfun 5 and man...there's days where my siren just collects dust. The restricted lung hit at around 27w is incredible and flavour for days...then that ability to tune down to mtl as well  Simple, no fuss, no leaks just performance!



I’ve had the original authentic kayfun lite for ages. Last year i got the authentic mini 3, and now i’m thinking the v5 22mm.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## PaulaMoz (6/9/18)

Andre said:


> The Dvarw MTL tank. And it looks great on the Pico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the Vapefly on the weekend and I'm not able to get a good throat hit...I've adjusted my airflow to single flow and my Vapresso Swag on 25w. Am I doing something wrong? I'm new to mods as I've been using a Twisp....or could I just be that my nic is too low? Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this question....


----------



## Vaping1jzgte (6/9/18)

PaulaMoz said:


> I got the Vapefly on the weekend and I'm not able to get a good throat hit...I've adjusted my airflow to single flow and my Vapresso Swag on 25w. Am I doing something wrong? I'm new to mods as I've been using a Twisp....or could I just be that my nic is too low? Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this question....



What nic strength you using? I get a good strong throat hit with 9mg upto 18mg


----------



## daniel craig (6/9/18)

PaulaMoz said:


> I got the Vapefly on the weekend and I'm not able to get a good throat hit...I've adjusted my airflow to single flow and my Vapresso Swag on 25w. Am I doing something wrong? I'm new to mods as I've been using a Twisp....or could I just be that my nic is too low? Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this question....


What nic strength is your juice?


----------



## PaulaMoz (6/9/18)

Vaping1jzgte said:


> What nic strength you using? I get a good strong throat hit with 9mg upto 18mg


All my new juices are 12mg as the shop didn't have higher - without going into nic salts. My Twisp I use 18 and that gives a great throat hit....


----------



## PaulaMoz (6/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> What nic strength is your juice?


12mg on new set up and 18 on Twisp. 25w also feels "too hot" on my mouth...I might be dragging too hard though....


----------



## Vaping1jzgte (6/9/18)

PaulaMoz said:


> 12mg on new set up and 18 on Twisp. 25w also feels "too hot" on my mouth...I might be dragging too hard though....


Weird, i get a solid hit. I use 18-20w 7 wrap 3mm Kanthal otm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PaulaMoz (6/9/18)

Vaping1jzgte said:


> Weird, i get a solid hit. I use 18-20w 7 wrap 3mm Kanthal otm


I was given 24ga Ni80 coils which doesn't mean a whole lot to me as I'm still learning. If I change the setting on the Swag from normal to the little Ni setting its at 400F which seems wrong to me...so have my setting on normal and dropped wattage to 15. Maybe I'm just needing to get used to the lower nic strength?


----------



## Daniel (6/9/18)

PaulaMoz said:


> I was given 24ga Ni80 coils which doesn't mean a whole lot to me as I'm still learning. If I change the setting on the Swag from normal to the little Ni setting its at 400F which seems wrong to me...so have my setting on normal and dropped wattage to 15. Maybe I'm just needing to get used to the lower nic strength?


That's temp control meaning the coil will heat up to 400F limit not a good idea on Ni imo. Just use normal power setting (it will show the W) also I find adjusting the little airflow screws on the Galaxie to just two turns back from all the way in gives me best results on second to largest airflow. You might want to try a tighter airhole in dual mode


----------



## PaulaMoz (6/9/18)

Daniel said:


> That's temp control meaning the coil will heat up to 400F limit not a good idea on Ni imo. Just use normal power setting (it will show the W) also I find adjusting the little airflow screws on the Galaxie to just two turns back from all the way in gives me best results on second to largest airflow. You might want to try a tighter airhole in dual mode


Thank you. I found the smallest hole on single airflow was a better draw....the dual was too "airy" even on the smallest hole. Thank you for your help and advice. Much appreciated


----------

